# Another FOOD choice - HEMP HEARTS



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

I have been eating this new food called Hemp Hearts for one week, and so far I have nhad a decent bowel movement every day! This has not happened in over a year. This food is now new, it was common 100 years ago. The pharmaceutical industry took this important food sourse away from us, with the help of Emily Murphy, in 1923. The oils make up 47% of Hemp Hearts, and it is very high in protien [I.E. Atkins Diet]. Fibre is the soluable kind, so it doesn't suck the water out of us, nor does it cause the problems of bloat and so on the Metamucil does to many of us [I can't tolerate more thatn a teaspoon of Metamucil once a week]. The Heamp Hearts are just the hemp seed with the shell removed, it is the inside of the seed. Of course, they may not be legal in America[the free?]. There is no THC content at all, certified as 0.0% by Health Canada. They are available in stores here. The threat of American aggression on soveriegn countries may take it away from me, like the way the drug czar Walters has tried to take away the given right Canadians have to posses smokable pot. Hemp is an important food/fibre/medicine source that has been vilified for 8o years, without good reason. Woouldn't we all be glad if the kids had been satisfied with mere pot, now in the age of Extacy and meth?


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

"the threat of American aggression"??get on your knees tonight sluggo, and give thanks to the Lord that four 747's weren't crashed into alberta. if they had, you'd be feeling aggressive, too.sorry to be off-topic, but i don't care to be insulted online, offline, or otherwise.


----------



## Kacebece3 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Sluggo, I'm interested in trying hemp hearts. I have the IBS-c as well as diverticulosis. Would try ground flax seed but am afraid because of the hulls(the diverticulosis). So how do I get these in America. KenP.S. Please keep comments directed towards IBS, I agree with some of your politics but this is not the place for it.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

kacebace3 - i also have diverticulitus so i grind my organic flax seeds very very fine in a coffee grinder used only for that purpose, i doublegrind them, like for fine expresso, until they are literally a powder. have had no probs with flax seed like that. good luck, g-


----------



## Kacebece3 (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks for your reply Ghetta, Will look into this.So after the flax is gound do you spread it on a cracker or something like that? Ken


----------



## wellenzohn (Mar 19, 2003)

I mix flaxseed up with high pulp orange juice. It sticks to the pulp and is easy to drink.


----------

